# Skeeter Pee Botled at last!



## Bobp (Dec 19, 2011)

Well i am having trouble finding a source for used wine bottles, so i put most of my First batch of Skeeter Pee in Qt mason jars... it looks really cool, and since most of it will be given away shortly and drank soon i wasn't too concerned with the lack of sealing..Just thought i'd share my success... i was beginning to wonder.. Since August this first batch has had me wondering... but he HS2 gas smell cleared up, the wine is clear, and it tastes GREAT! everyone loves it..


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2011)

LMAO is that Skeeter Pee or Moonshine? Congratulations!


----------



## Arne (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck on getting your jars back. lol, Arne.


----------



## Bobp (Dec 21, 2011)

No kidding! I bet i have given 100 jars of preserves, jams, tomatoes ect and they never come back.... lol...Oh well.. I make it to share so it is what it is..


----------



## Flem (Dec 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your first pee.


----------



## rosa6329 (Jan 5, 2012)

Bobp said:


> Well i am having trouble finding a source for used wine bottles, so i put most of my First batch of Skeeter Pee in Qt mason jars... it looks really cool, and since most of it will be given away shortly and drank soon i wasn't too concerned with the lack of sealing..Just thought i'd share my success... i was beginning to wonder.. Since August this first batch has had me wondering... but he HS2 gas smell cleared up, the wine is clear, and it tastes GREAT! everyone loves it.. View attachment 3300



Can you send the recipe over? Thanks


----------



## Arne (Jan 5, 2012)

rosa6329 said:


> Can you send the recipe over? Thanks



Rosa, go to skeeterpee.com and get the origional recipe from Lon's site. He will be on here from time to time, and he developed this stuff. don't think he thought it would take off like it did when he started it, but Lon, thanks just the same. It is great stuff. Arne.


----------



## Bobp (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes i suggest following Lons recipe.... But the really neat thing about the keeter pee, is that you can make minor adjustments per your own whims and tastes and it will generaly turn out good.. Thye more you read on the SP issue the more you realize it is being tried in nearly infinate combinations and styles...

Good luck..


----------

